# Message about Steff



## rachelha (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello

Steff's other half posted this message on the G&G pub board this morning.  I thought I would post it here too as not everyone looks at the pub thread.


_Hello I have no idea if i am in the right place but Stephanie did tell me a pub thread so i am guessing this is the right place.She is being kept in hospital overnight and as yet we have no idea when she will be home.I am her other half and I have had to take some leave from work as our little boy needs some tlc he is naturally concerned as we all are.I was told well ordered to come in and let people know what was happening.I will pass on all your messages and if I know her like i think I do she will be on here on her mobile anyway she is bored already.

Thank you._


----------



## PhilT (Mar 5, 2010)

Steff, Sorry to hear you have had to stay in hospital overnight hope it's nothing too serious. Get well soon. Phil


----------



## NiVZ (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks to Steph's O/H for letting us know, and to RachelA for posting this here (I don't use the pub much so would have missed it)

Hope the hospital get her levels back on track soon.

NiVZ


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 5, 2010)

GET WELL SOON!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Steffs other half for letting us know.

Steff, get well soon and let us know how you got on. I hope it wasn't anything serious. We miss you already. I missed you this morning, but thought you were busy with other things.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 5, 2010)

Hiya

Hope you feel better soon Steph,  what has happened????    Take care, thanks to OH for letting us know.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 5, 2010)

I said this on the pub, but I'll say again that I hope this is a good thing and helps you sort stuff out - and that you feel better soon, obviously  xx


----------



## Caroline (Mar 5, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Hello
> 
> Steff's other half posted this message on the G&G pub board this morning.  I thought I would post it here too as not everyone looks at the pub thread.
> 
> ...



Thanks also for moving this to the main board for all to see. I am one of those who doesn't visit the pub, so I wouldn't have known!


----------



## twinnie (Mar 5, 2010)

get well soon steff thinking of you 
we all miss you its too quiet here


----------



## MartinX123 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hope the hospital gets you sorted Steff & you come back online soon. Its definitely quieter at the mo


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 5, 2010)

Steff, if you can see this, I'm missing you already. I wish you a speedy  recovery. I might just jump on a train and bring you a big bunch of  flowers if you're not out soon.

I'm just glad in a way for Steff that there must have been a justifiable  reason she was kept in hospital. I really hope now Steff will get the proper  support and treatment she needs to keep her bloods in safe levels. 

I really feel for people who suffer hypers all the time. It must  be so frustrating. I'm lucky that if I know I am too high I can  walk it off, however some people can't do that as they have other  things to consider like families, pets or disabilities.


----------



## runner (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Steff, 

Get well and get home soon!  Hope you find some solutions in hospital.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 5, 2010)

brightontez said:


> Steff, if you can see this, I'm missing you already. I wish you a speedy  recovery. I might just jump on a train and bring you a big bunch of  flowers if you're not out soon.
> 
> I'm just glad in a way for Steff that there must have been a justifiable  reason she was kept in hospital. I really hope now Steff will get the proper  support and treatment she needs to keep her bloods in safe levels.
> 
> I really feel for people who suffer hypers all the time. It must  be so frustrating. I'm lucky that if I know I am too high I can  walk it off, however some people can't do that as they have other  things to consider like families, pets or disabilities.



Tez you are right about the support. I am glad Steff will get some help, although she is not the only one in that position, as I often would like some one I can call for help immediately. There are those who have no support at all, we do at least have this forum.

When you take Steff her flowers, take some from me or a big bottle of whatever perfume Steff likes.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm seconding that. Wonder if there was a way we could do some sort of collection online for flowers or similar? Paypal or something?


----------



## rachelha (Mar 5, 2010)

That is a good idea Becky - I am not too sure how we would organise it though


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 5, 2010)

Well there are lots of places that do flowers online, but I don't know how there could be an actual 'collection', unless there's a way of donating to a specific Paypal account and someone uses that to buy them? I'm not particularly up on Paypal as a personal user. Business use is another thing entirely!


----------



## rachelha (Mar 5, 2010)

https://www.paypal-marketing.co.uk/sendmoney/send_to_a_friend.htm

I have just had a quick look at paypal.  It looks as though you could send money to friends so we could all send money to one person who could then buy something.  I wonder how many people have paypal accounts though?

Does anyone have Steff's address to send something to?


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 5, 2010)

That's a good point, as lots of hospitals don't accept deliveries of flowers these days.


----------



## bev (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Steph and other half!

I do hope you get all this sorted out - I am assuming its because of all your high levels? Perhaps they will put you onto insulin a bit earlier than they had planned to. Hope you get home soon to the little boy. Keep us updated and thanks 'other half' for letting us know.Bev


----------



## Donald (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Sorry to hear steff is not well, hope she is not in long and gets what she needs. Yes hospital's can be boring but wishing her well.

Donald


----------



## Caroline (Mar 5, 2010)

rachelha said:


> https://www.paypal-marketing.co.uk/sendmoney/send_to_a_friend.htm
> 
> I have just had a quick look at paypal.  It looks as though you could send money to friends so we could all send money to one person who could then buy something.  I wonder how many people have paypal accounts though?
> 
> Does anyone have Steff's address to send something to?



I don't have a Paypal account but know someone who would add to the collection if I pay them. Perhaps Steffs other half could tell us what steff would like? She may prefer a huge cuddly toy or toiltaries instead of flowers. It's still possible to order those kinds of things on line and get them sent directly to the person.


----------



## thedame (Mar 5, 2010)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Steff xxx


----------



## HelenP (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks to Mr. Steff for letting us know about Steff - you know we'd have all been worrying about why there weren't 2000 posts from Steff on here today!!  And thanks to Rachel for bringing it onto the gen.messageboard forum

Hey Steff, Wotyou up to woman !!  

Hope you're okay and getting all the rest and support you need.  I'm sure your guys will be fine, so don't you go worrying about them, just put yourself first for once.







xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2010)

Steff, thinking of you and hoping that all is well soon.


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 5, 2010)

I hope you are feeling better soon Steff, we are all thinking about you and hope you can get out soon.


----------



## am64 (Mar 5, 2010)

hey Cuz been out all day and you end up in hosptial !! hope that finally someone will take note of what is going on with you hun xxx big hugs xxx
thank you Mr steff for letting us know and big hugs to you and steffy lad too xxx


----------



## margie (Mar 5, 2010)

Steff - hope the hospital get to the bottom of things and get your meds straightened out.

Hope you are feeling better soon
take care


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 5, 2010)

Steff,
I hope it's nothing too serious, haven't been able to talk to you in a little while  but hopefully talk to you when you get out and feeling better. In the meantime take care of yourself hun and we'll be right here when you get back 

xxx


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 5, 2010)

Get well soon Steff and take care!

Very best wishes - John


----------



## rawtalent (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi.
Don't know you personally, but very much hope you get some help in hospital and come out with renewed batteries. All the best.


----------



## Marie Parker (Mar 5, 2010)

sending positive thoughts Steff, hope u feel better soon x

Oodles of love, 

Marie ~xx~


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 5, 2010)

Hope you get sorted out quick smart.

Take care, 

Rossi


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 5, 2010)

Steff, I'm only just back online after some line problems (too much ice and snow) so I've only now seen this. I hope you're feeling better and will home soon. Take care and keep us posted.


----------



## Gemma444 (Mar 5, 2010)

I hope you feel better soon Steff xxxxx


----------



## caroleann (Mar 5, 2010)

Get well soon steff. xxxxxx


----------



## squidge63 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hope you get sorted and feel better soon steff...


----------



## Steff (Mar 5, 2010)

*Thank you.*

_Good evening everyone thank you all for your messages im sure when Steph is back to her best she will find alot of comfort from these.All I can say at the moment is she will be stopping in for at least tomorrow and any further ahead I just dont know at the moment.I will try my best to keep you all updated but please appriciate I have alot on my plate at the minute she has had loads of tests and her blood sugars have been as high as 32 last night/today but the doctors dont say an awful lot at the minute so as yet I cant tell anyone anything until i know.

Thanks._


----------



## Marie Parker (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the message x We are thinking of u all xx


----------



## recyclequeen (Mar 5, 2010)

*hi*

hi steff

Sorry to hear of your admission to hospital, i have been in myself so i know how boring it can get. hope you get better soon

try and keep cheerful 

angie


----------



## am64 (Mar 5, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> _Good evening everyone thank you all for your messages im sure when Steph is back to her best she will find alot of comfort from these.All I can say at the moment is she will be stopping in for at least tomorrow and any further ahead I just dont know at the moment.I will try my best to keep you all updated but please appriciate I have alot on my plate at the minute she has had loads of tests and her blood sugars have been as high as 32 last night/today but the doctors dont say an awful lot at the minute so as yet I cant tell anyone anything until i know.
> 
> Thanks._



Mr steffy if you see this we understand if you cant come back for a while xxxx big hugs it WILLL get sorted steff is too stubborn not to let it be xxxx
big hugs xx


----------



## topcat123 (Mar 6, 2010)

get well soon


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 6, 2010)

Give her our best wishes. Just wish there was more we could do xxx


----------



## HelenP (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update Mr Steff.  Hope everything is returned to normal for you all very soon.  

Love to Steff.

xx


----------



## twinnie (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks steffs o/h


----------



## cazscot (Mar 6, 2010)

Thinking of you, get well soon xx


----------



## bev (Mar 6, 2010)

Mr Steph,
Please could you tell Steph that we are all thinking about her and hope she is home very soon.Bev x


----------



## Pigeon (Mar 6, 2010)

Hope you get things sorted out Steff, and start feeling better soon. You give so much support to people on here, it seems strange with you being away! I hope the hospital are able to sort out your medications and get you on a  more even keel, and you'll be back at home soon.

xxx


----------



## rachelha (Mar 6, 2010)

Mr Steff thanks taking the time out to update us.  Pass on my best wishes to her.


----------



## am64 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thinking of you today steff missing you hunny xxx hope its getting sorted you must be climbing the wall by now xx


----------



## sweetsatin (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi mr o/h
Sorry to hear you are in hospital Steff & thank you for putting this on general board as i would of missed this, big thank you to Steffs o/h for letting us all know 
Hope  you get sorted very soon Steff thinking of you we miss you loads.


----------



## Rainbow (Mar 6, 2010)

Its a very worrying time for you.  I hope they listen and sort everything out for you. Take care


----------



## Steff (Mar 6, 2010)

*Update.*

_Evening all good news is Steph is home she is in her bed where I told her she must go if it was down to her she would of been straight in cooking our tea. I Think she will be well enough to come in here in the next couple of days.

Thanks._


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 6, 2010)

Glad to know shes better and at home. Glad you told her to go to bed lol. Hope shes well enough to come back soon, We Miss Her!!!


----------



## bev (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank goodness for that! I was starting to get really worried about her. Thanks for letting us know and give her a big huge hug off me.Bev x


----------



## runner (Mar 6, 2010)

Great news - make sure you stay in bed Steff!


----------



## am64 (Mar 6, 2010)

woooohooo cuz i know you'll be happeir at home take it easy hunny xxx


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 6, 2010)

Yey! That's brilliant news - rest up love! xx


----------



## Donald (Mar 6, 2010)

It must have taken a lot out her glad she is home


----------



## twinnie (Mar 6, 2010)

thats great news  thanks again for letting us know


----------



## HelenP (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey Steff, glad to hear you're home, but please remember you must still rest and take it easy.  I know you're dying to get back to looking after your men, but you won't be any use if you don't get yourself better first.

Thanks for the updates Mr. Steff, and NICE one, managing to keep Steff away from the computer the minute she walked through the door,lol.

xx


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 7, 2010)

Well done Steff's O/H and Rachelha for letting us know and the repost out of the pub which I rarely visit. Get well soon Steff and behave yourself for once! Get some rest and take it easy.


----------



## thedame (Mar 7, 2010)

Great to hear you are home Steff - keep well - we need you in here


----------



## sweetsatin (Mar 7, 2010)

Good to hear your home, hope your being a good patient lol
You get some rest now & thank your oh for letting us all know.
See you soon when your feeling better
Take are x


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW thank you all so much for your lovely messages that is one heck of a nice thing to come home to.I have been hooked up and tested more times then a guinie pig, i dunno  how much o/h told you but i went in thursday night and was severly dehydrated why i dont know i should have water going through my veins not blood way i drink it  but anyway I got to see a specialist on the 14th march and I had to have c petid test or something like that I will get to finally find out if i am type 2 which some know i was always never sure if  might of been type 1, i have been referred to a psychologist which i guess is what i need, I cant believe on thursday night friday morning the nurse tested my bs and it was 32,mind you i was really well looked after and cant complain about any of the staff.


----------



## rachelha (Mar 7, 2010)

Steff so glad to hear you are back home, please keep taking it easy, let your OH look after you for a bit.  
Glad to hear they are finally looking into things properly for you, can't believe it took a stay in hospital to make it happen.  

Take care & REST  
big hugs  Rx


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Steff so glad to hear you are back home, please keep taking it easy, let your OH look after you for a bit.
> Glad to hear they are finally looking into things properly for you, can't believe it took a stay in hospital to make it happen.
> 
> Take care & REST
> big hugs  Rx



Rachel you have saved me a pm hun I would just like to say a huge thank you,I only told him to put it in the pub thread what had happened because he aint got a clue how to start threads etc,but thanks for moving it here for all to see I knew some would worry where i was as they dont use the pub.So thanks again.


----------



## rachelha (Mar 7, 2010)

No problem - I thought there would be other people wanting to wish you well and worrying where you were.  How did you end up in hospital?  Did you collapse or something?


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2010)

rachelha said:


> No problem - I thought there would be other people wanting to wish you well and worrying where you were.  How did you end up in hospital?  Did you collapse or something?



I took myself there hun the constant hypers I was having where making me feel so ill ,I had had about 3 that day.


----------



## rachelha (Mar 7, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> I took myself there hun the constant hypers I was having where making me feel so ill ,I had had about 3 that day.



Thank goodness you did, have they given you any different tablets etc at the moment or are they waiting until after the tests?


----------



## runner (Mar 7, 2010)

Smart move!  Nice to hear you were so well looked after in hosptial too.  How are the BGs now?  _And_ I hope you are logging in from your bed!


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Thank goodness you did, have they given you any different tablets etc at the moment or are they waiting until after the tests?



I wanted insulin lol but i think i might of been hypering at the time and making silly demands, for now no change of medication but upped my metformin this will only be till after tests results which thankfully i will be getting at hospital means i dont have to indure my gp.


----------



## am64 (Mar 7, 2010)

hi cuz xxxxx please take it easy over and Im sooo glad that finally the hospital wiil take over from your GP xxx


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2010)

I WAS GOING TO ATTEMPT TO THANK YOU ALL PERSONALLY BY PRIVATE MAIL BUT AS I DONT KNOW HOW TO I JUST WANTED TO SAY AFTER READING THROUGH ALL YOUR MESSAGES OF SUPPORT I WANTED TO ADD AGAIN YOU ALL MADE ME SMILE SO MUCH WHEN I READ THEM ALL TH IS MORNING IT SHOWS ME ONCE AGAIN HOW POWERFUL THIS PLACE IS XXXXXXXX


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey Steff - so good to see you out! 

Re: Dehydration, as a point of interest. Did they test you for ketones? Because if you've got ketones, all water you consume goes pretty much to flushing those out of your system, and not to keeping you hydrated. It's barrels of fun (!)

xxx


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Hey Steff - so good to see you out!
> 
> Re: Dehydration, as a point of interest. Did they test you for ketones? Because if you've got ketones, all water you consume goes pretty much to flushing those out of your system, and not to keeping you hydrated. It's barrels of fun (!)
> 
> xxx



Hi hun they did test for ketones and i did have 1.5 what that means to me i have no idea , i guess it most mean they where present as if not i would of got 0.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 7, 2010)

Pretty much right actually. If you've got present ketones, and high sugars, it explains why you were dehydrated


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Pretty much right actually. If you've got present ketones, and high sugars, it explains why you were dehydrated



Ty becky it explains alot


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 7, 2010)

No worries hon.  x


----------



## thedame (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Steff - so good to see you back and so chirpy- must have been a scary few days for you and you family

Still, maybe good will come out of the bad- was a kick in the pants for the docs wasn't it. Look after yourself xxx


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2010)

thedame said:


> Hi Steff - so good to see you back and so chirpy- must have been a scary few days for you and you family
> 
> Still, maybe good will come out of the bad- was a kick in the pants for the docs wasn't it. Look after yourself xxx



ty ever so much dam , yes it certainly was not op=ne of my more happier weekends x


----------



## HelenP (Mar 7, 2010)

S'good to see you back Steff.  But just cos you're home, doesn't mean you don't need to take care of yourself, or maybe even have someone take care of you for a little bit longer......... 

xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 7, 2010)

So Glad to see your back hun been worrying about you the past couple of days. I think you taking yourself to hospital was the best thing you could have done least it's got things moving too xxx


----------



## vince13 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Stef,  just caught up with this thread - so sorry too hear you've been very poorly but it's great they are finally taking your problems seriously and you should get some help at long last.  I hope your GP has a very red face and lots of apologies when/if you have to see him next.  (Let me know if you have joined the LADA club - it's rather lonely sometimes !).

In the meantime, take it easy, don't be a bad patient for your o/h.....oh and lots of hugs coming your way.


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2010)

vince13 said:


> Hi Stef,  just caught up with this thread - so sorry too hear you've been very poorly but it's great they are finally taking your problems seriously and you should get some help at long last.  I hope your GP has a very red face and lots of apologies when/if you have to see him next.  (Let me know if you have joined the LADA club - it's rather lonely sometimes !).
> 
> In the meantime, take it easy, don't be a bad patient for your o/h.....oh and lots of hugs coming your way.



I was always taking it very seriously Faith it was the people around me who should of been but were not .x

Oh im always a good patient do what im told and very obidient.


----------



## margie (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Steff pleased to see you back and that some progress is being made. You sound a little like me when first diagnosed - they tried tablets increasing them over a couple of months then decided I was type 1.  Hope you have an easier ride from here on in.

I have been trying to get on here since yesterday pm to see if there was any news but was constantly getting told the server couldn't be found. Initially thought the site was down but it seems my ISP has lost the translation to this site. Have managed to set up a work around.


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2010)

margie said:


> Hi Steff pleased to see you back and that some progress is being made. You sound a little like me when first diagnosed - they tried tablets increasing them over a couple of months then decided I was type 1.  Hope you have an easier ride from here on in.
> 
> I have been trying to get on here since yesterday pm to see if there was any news but was constantly getting told the server couldn't be found. Initially thought the site was down but it seems my ISP has lost the translation to this site. Have managed to set up a work around.



Ah glad your back with us Margie, yes well we will wait and see what the tests reveal you never know my story might be similier to yours yet xx


----------



## topcat123 (Mar 7, 2010)

nice to hear that you are out of the hospital, big hugs


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2010)

topcat123 said:


> nice to hear that you are out of the hospital, big hugs



ty hun xxxxx ta for message as well


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 7, 2010)

Great you are back Steff, good news that they are finally listening and have done tests.  Maybe once and for all you will know which 'bracket' you belong in.


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Great you are back Steff, good news that they are finally listening and have done tests.  Maybe once and for all you will know which 'bracket' you belong in.



Yes Adrienne it is like being in limbo, I will feel very angry if it does come back i aint type 2 because i will feel like i have been getting the wrong help all the way through diagnosis, I will cross that bridge if and when i come to it i guess.


----------



## vince13 (Mar 8, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> I was always taking it very seriously Faith it was the people around me who should of been but were not .x
> 
> Oh im always a good patient do what im told and very obidient.



Stef, I know you were taking it seriously but I was meaning that your "care team" were letting you down all round !! and as for you being a good patient - OH YEAH ???  

Great that you are back with us !!  We missed you.....hugs


----------



## MartinX123 (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad your back again Steff, was very quiet without you 

Sounds like the hospital took good care of you & hopefully once your results come back you will actually be getting the right care for you & will start to feel better & be in control more.


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad to hear you are back Steff. Did they do a c-peptide whilst you were there? They did mine when I was in A&E, so it's just a regular blood test. Still don't know why they did one, but they did.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Steff and welcome back. Hopefully your visit to hospital will get things sorted all the quicker for you. I missed you.


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> Glad to hear you are back Steff. Did they do a c-peptide whilst you were there? They did mine when I was in A&E, so it's just a regular blood test. Still don't know why they did one, but they did.



Yes Nikki they did


----------



## PhilT (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Steff, welcome back. 

Hope you are feeling better, take it easy for a few days.


----------



## sweetsatin (Mar 8, 2010)

Good to see you back Steff
Lets hope you get the correct diagnosis & treatment seems to me you need to change your gp.
Chin up, keep smiling & take care.
Thinking of you, hugs to you all.


----------



## Corrine (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice to see you back Steff.  Lets hope you can get sorted out good and proper now!


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks guys and gals , got the other half making tea at the minute and for a good while yet hehe, i gotta milk it sometimes.


----------



## katie (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Steff, Sorry to hear you were in hospital, glad you are feeling better.

I will try to pop my head in soon to see how you're doing, goodluck with the results.

Take care xxx


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2010)

katie said:


> Hey Steff, Sorry to hear you were in hospital, glad you are feeling better.
> 
> I will try to pop my head in soon to see how you're doing, goodluck with the results.
> 
> Take care xxx



Hey Katie hun thank you , nice to see you in hun xx


----------

